# Best Costume of the year award!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am not a big fan of this movie but this guy made a costume I would LOVE to have!!! I think many of us would too..


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

wow. I want 2. So I can still wear it, after it falls apart from overuse.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking piece, no doubt!

and I must say, was a fan of the 1st movie and didn't mind the 3rd.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That was totally awesome!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

can't even imagine the time and money in that!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, he has a great range of motion in the costume too. I'd love to peep at the inside of the mask to see the animatronics.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

The artist that makes that costume is Pete Mander. He is one of the most talented individuals I have ever met. I had a chance to work on a short movie he directed a few years ago and actually owned one of his Predator costumes for a short time. I ended up selling it to someone who made me an offer I could not refuse Here is a pic...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet, though you look a little short! lol

I get it, son of predator. J/K


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL

Its the way the pic was taken. I am 5'11" (never hit 6' and I seem to shrink as I age )The costume made me around 6'6".


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Ok..I have to ask...*

What dose a costume like that go for with an offer you cant refuse??

*I ask this so I can either "cry" or "feel relived" that I could never afford that....*

BRING THE PAIN....


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha yeah I want to know to.
That thing is awesome!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I remeber the guy use to have a website.

KreativeArts.com Great site then it went away. H has some other great stuff as well.
Anyone know if he has anew web site?


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

meltdown211 said:


> What dose a costume like that go for with an offer you cant refuse??
> 
> *I ask this so I can either "cry" or "feel relived" that I could never afford that....*
> 
> BRING THE PAIN....


$2300

I have no idea what the anamatronic ones are going for now. He just sent some pics of his AVP preds and as always, they are unreal.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Huh..not as bad as I thought..*

I thought we were talking in the "5 digits" for something like that. If its complete, that is a really good price...

Melty


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

very cool...i dont think my costume this year will be that in depth ahah


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I could make that in a weekend!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah.. my honey would shoot me and put me in one of my own toe pinchers if I spent that much on a prop or costume.. sigh.. I better start hording money now lol.. I'll never be able to create that ..


----------

